# is it  worth to  buy  modi mic 4 ??



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

hi i want to one from these 2 modi mic 4 and blue yeti but i dont which to buy



first i want to say that i dont do recordings and i dont do streams



i want to buy one from these 2 for games,, skype facebook and dichord and to talk with my friends

also i want to say that i have mechanical keyboard with brown keys



so which to buy from these 2 please??

how is the quality when you play games and skype and facebook?? can you tell me please??
some people told me that modmic 4 is not good as yeti



some another people say that modmci 4 is better from yeti



i dont know what to buy


----------



## Varmintbaby (Aug 4, 2018)

@newtonman The Blue Yeti is a good mic. I have one and it sounds very good. It's simple and connects to USB. HOWEVER, I recently picked up a Scarlett Solo USB Interface, which has a XLR input and 1/4' input both with gain knobs, and it also has a 1/4' headphone monitor output with a volume knob. On the back of the unit is the USB B to A port and RCA left/right output.  With that box I have a XLR based Sennheiser XS-1 that I got from Guitar Center and to me it sounds a lot better than the Blue Yeti. 

The Scarlett Solo Gen 2 I have it a mic preamp. I'm not a huge audiophile, but to me, this setup is better than the Blue Yeti just being connected via USB. My voice sounds richer and the sound is fuller. I stream and I like being able to hear my voice as I speak in real time through my headphones as well as my computer audio from the 1/4 input on the Scarlett.  If you have the money, I'd like into getting a setup like that. I also have a mic arm attached to my desk with a shock mount for the Sennheiser XS-1. But if you are dead set on those two mics, going with the Blue Yeti is prob the best way to go. Good luck bro!


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

modmic  4 is very  good??

i dont  do streams or record.. i want  only  for to play games,.,  speak with  my  friends  in  facebook dichord and skype..  for  this  use i  want.

for this  reason i  wanted to  buy  modmic 4??

how is modmic 4?? is  good>? the sound is very clear when  you speak  with  your  friends  ??/ how  they  hear  you ??

for  this  reason  i want to tell me if modmic  4 is good??
also i have  the  akg 712  pro.

is it  worth  to  buy  modmic 4??
what is  the  difference between  modmic  4 and  blue  yeti??
which are the advantages and disadvantages  from  these  2.??

for  this  reason i want to hear more opinions from people who have  modmic4 or  blueyeti    for to make one decision   which to  buy


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 4, 2018)

Varmintbaby said:


> @newtonman The Blue Yeti is a good mic. I have one and it sounds very good. It's simple and connects to USB. HOWEVER, I recently picked up a Scarlett Solo USB Interface, which has a XLR input and 1/4' input both with gain knobs, and it also has a 1/4' headphone monitor output with a volume knob. On the back of the unit is the USB B to A port and RCA left/right output.  With that box I have a XLR based Sennheiser XS-1 that I got from Guitar Center and to me it sounds a lot better than the Blue Yeti.
> 
> The Scarlett Solo Gen 2 I have it a mic preamp. I'm not a huge audiophile, but to me, this setup is better than the Blue Yeti just being connected via USB. My voice sounds richer and the sound is fuller. I stream and I like being able to hear my voice as I speak in real time through my headphones as well as my computer audio from the 1/4 input on the Scarlett.  If you have the money, I'd like into getting a setup like that. I also have a mic arm attached to my desk with a shock mount for the Sennheiser XS-1. But if you are dead set on those two mics, going with the Blue Yeti is prob the best way to go. Good luck bro!


I can see how that might generally be true. A dedicated interface allows for more components, and some of those components are better when they're bigger... ...so things like better dac/adc section, better analog sections, better power delivery, more elaborate amplification circuits... ...a lot of things in high-quality audio simply require more space than a mic enclosure allows for. What's happening in the mic is an incredible approximation of a dedicated solution. Stuff like that can sometimes sound so good that many people can't tell the difference. But when you have a good pair of studio monitors, you hear the differences much more easily. There is just no way the circuitry inside the Blue Yeti is ever gonna compare. Even a Scarlett Solo and a decent budget mic will probably sound better.

But it'll cost more. And it's not as convenient. If OP wants to go with USB mics, the Yeti or maybe even the Snowball are fine. Probably even more than he needs for his uses.

The ModMic probably won't sound as good, but it's even more convenient and you'll have a way easier time dealing with background noise both by design and due to the fact that it's right up close to your face. Won't pick up nearly as much of the room, hopefully. Not to mention less clutter. For basic skype calls/games/discord, it's probably the better option. Looking at reviews, longevity might be an issue though.

Just my 2c, as someone who's never owned either. Grain of salt.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

as  i told  you  i wan to  buy something  for   skype calls/games/discord, ..

so to  buy  modic 4  will it be  good  for  these  things>?>?

i have  akg 712  pro  headphones


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 4, 2018)

newtonman said:


> as  i told  you  i wan to  buy something  for   skype calls/games/discord, ..
> 
> so to  buy  modic 4  will it be  good  for  these  things>?>?
> 
> i have  akg 712  pro  headphones


Either of the mics you suggested should be good for that. It's going to come down to whether you want a desk mic or a headset-type. The other thing with the modmic is that it offers a unidirectional mode, which when close to your mouth, will block out background sounds, though quality will go down a little. Might come in handy, though. Something to consider.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

i mean  modic 4 will serve me very  well in my needs??


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 4, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i mean  modic 4 will serve me very  well in my needs??


Sounds like it will, yes. But again, it comes down to what you want at this point. Either will fulfill your needs. I can't tell you what you want  Some of this stuff, you won't know you want/don't want till you try.

Advantages of the ModMic are convenience and possibly better noise cancelling. Disadvantages are potentially lower quality and durability.

Advantages of Blue are potentially higher quality and durability - Blue name assumes a certain quality level that the modmic may not have. Disadvantages are desktop is less convenient and more background noise from being on your desk and further from your face.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

so  for my case  what i have to choose>?>?

look i have also mechanikal keyboard

Disadvantages are desktop is less convenient and more background noise from being on your desk and further from your face. 

and  these  things i dont want..

i want something to be convenience

so  to  buy  modic4?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2018)

You have asked the same question 4 times and got pretty much the same answer each time, the advice seems to be that they will be fine, seems this thread is going around in circles.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

i want to  be very carefull  with modmic  4 if i will  buy it  tatty.one. and i ask my  apologizes


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 4, 2018)

I really cant tell if you are a bot or you are asking questions outside your native language. if English is not your native language then i suggest that you seek help from a tech site that can offer you help that is in your native language so that it can be understood more easily. the info you need to make a choice is already been given in this thread.

good luck.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 4, 2018)

my english are  not  my native language

i will  buy  modic  4.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2018)

I've seen him posting in other forums...  he's actually serious.  I'd probably steer him towards the Yeti.


----------



## Varmintbaby (Aug 5, 2018)

johnspack said:


> I've seen him posting in other forums...  he's actually serious.  I'd probably steer him towards the Yeti.



Yeah, as far as background noise with the Yeti. You can always use a noise gate with software like Voicemeeter Banana and others. That's what I used when I was using my Yeti.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 5, 2018)

i mean  with modimic  4  will i be ok when i will speak  with  my  friends  in skype and  facebook??
will  they  hear me  very good??will i have problems  with modic  4??

one more  thing if i will  buy  yeti  how can take off   the  background noise ?
do i have to buy program for  this??


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 5, 2018)

Take a look at this video








I would buy the Blue yeti, but it seems like you already decided to get the mod mic which is also great for what you will use it for.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 5, 2018)

so with  this video as i see  that modmic when this person did  the test with  this  book   the sound was  very  good?>? am i corect??

the  sound was  worst in montherboard and in this gaming headphone., but in modmic  when he was  readind  the  book the  sound was very clear am i corect>??>

the  sound was  very  good in  yeti and  modmic  5..  this i believe  in  this  video.

what  is  your opinion for  this  video the test  which the person did was  very  good  in modmic and  yeti>??


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 5, 2018)

The sound is great on both the mod mic and the blue yeti. I would buy the one you can find cheaper.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 5, 2018)

devon68  you believe in that video that modmic  sound was  very  good/.?>


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 6, 2018)

I believe the yeti was better.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 6, 2018)

the second  mic  after  yeti  which was  good in sound?? which  was??  for  you??

modmic?? was the second  that had good quality>?

i have some questions i am between modimic 4 and modmic business my questions is will it be good in the sound?? i mean when i will speak with my friends in Skype, Facebook, and Discord will they hear me very well??

also because i have mechanical keyboard will i have problems with static noises and more things??

also what is the diference between modimic 4 and modmic business and which from these 2 you are sugested me to buy?

as i told you i want to buy one modmic for games Skype, Facebook, and Discord..

also modmic 4 comes with mute and without mute. what is the diference between these 2> >?> and which is the best?/s

most people say that modmic 4 is better from modmic business.

some another people say that modmics in general have very bad quality sound and they prefer blue yeti..
do you believe that modmic has the same quality sound like blue yeti??

can you aswere me please in all these questions please??
because i dont know what to buy ..please??



i have akg 712 headphones and i want to add them one modmic ./.

also the quality material from modmic is it good?>?>


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 6, 2018)

I personally have never used it. I would recommend buying it from a retailer where you can return it if you don't like it or better yet see if you can test it good luck


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 6, 2018)

You should search for reviews about the different product you're hesitating to buy; you'll have all the answers you seek and will be able to create your own opinion based on the different arguments in the reviews.

You can even search for reviews in your native language if its a thing.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 6, 2018)

devon  you said  that The sound is great on both the mod mic and the blue yeti


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 6, 2018)

> devon you said that The sound is great on both the mod mic and the blue yeti


Yes from the video they both sound great I haven't tried them for myself.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 6, 2018)

but i dont believe that the guy in  this  video made  a  tricks  for modmic  to  hearing very  good??

i mean  that modmic in  this video  had very  good sound


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2018)

A note to you OP, I hope you don't turn this thread into another one of these because I will close this thread down in a heartbeat.  You need to calm down and stop rushing people for answers that you were already given.


----------



## newtonman (Aug 6, 2018)

i will not  turn this thread into another  
and i ask  my  apologizes for having so many  questions

i want to collect as ,many informations i can  from people  who  have modmics or tested  for to make one coclusion for  what i will do.. and  buy


----------

